

Ask HN: Crowd Sourced Localization Database? - melling

I started this app localization spreadsheet a while ago.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;ccc?key=0ArVkFagUZg7bdHB0MTNuMDJySGpnazFpWVZMVUVVNmc&amp;usp=sharing#gid=0<p>I was wondering if there&#x27;s any interest in crowdsourcing the rest of it? If so, please email me (see spreadsheet).  Of course, it would be nice to add a few hundred more common words and expressions.
======
opless
Pretty cool. I'd be interested in seeing the vocabulary expand :-)

~~~
opless
I see Hebrew in the Arabic column.

Pretty inflammatory that :-)

~~~
melling
Thanks.

